# Deep wrecks



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anybody know of any deep wrecks say past the ozarks or beyond 25 miles out? Looking for deep drop spots for jigging.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Find an old retail map ;from the early 90s and it had a spot east and 450 foot of water, little south of the ozark with tires ect. Were big grouper there years ago


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Ozark had lots of fish on it when I dove it a few years back. BIG grouper, and HUGE amberjack. I don't know how you would keep them out of the tower though....it runs from 140' down to the deck at 300' and is shrouded in fishing line! Great reef though, I hope to Dive it again next year.


----------

